# Connection xbox laptot and TV



## dungeonlord (Apr 26, 2011)

My girlfriend recently bought a cheap home theater (that i suggested to avoid several time). ONLY when she came back with the toy she realized that there aren't enough plug. So, as usual, she asked for my help. I'm not into these things so i ask your help instead.

I would know wich is the best way to connect

-the xbox 360

-a laptop (trough the earphone plug)

-the TV

This is the overall plug set present behind the home theater and the TV
http://img192.imageshack.us/i/connectionz.jpg/


I will have a guess first:

-Laptop trough the earphone jack to the mp3 link in of the home theater

-Xbox to the audio in of the home theater with the red and white cable or the scart of the home theater using a scart to RCA adaptor

-the TV trough the HDMI cable

If this is correct she should be able to listen to everything in 5.1. Do not hesitate to suggest adaptor or converter also; there might be some that are able to solve the problem and i'm not aware of



Please guys i need some help



Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If they all have hdmi outputs you can purchase a hdmi switch from Monoprice or Parts Express.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Well what you want is : Connect the xbox and laptop to the receiver or Home theater and also send the signal to the TV ??????


----------

